# My build(Need critique+part check)



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

I am by no means a skilled builder, so I'm getting a lot of support from forums like these to make sure I don't mess this up. I'm building this comp from scratch, new monitor, mouse, etc.

Here are the specs

ASUS P8Z77-V LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard 

COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 RR-920-N520-GP 92mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Intel Core i7 compatible 

Intel Core i3-2120 Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz LGA 1155 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2000 BX80623I32120 

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL 

XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready

EVGA 01G-P3-1556-KR GeForce GTX 550 Ti (Fermi) FPB 1GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card 

Samsung by Seagate Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ/ST500DM005 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 

COOLER MASTER Elite 335 Upgraded RC-335U-KKN1 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 

ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM 

Acer G245HQABD 23.6" LCD Monitor Black 5ms Full HD Widescreen 300 cd/m2 ACM 80,000:1 (1,000:1) 

Arctic Silver AA-1.75G Thermal Compound 

RAZER DeathAdder Black 5 Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Wired Precision Optical Gaming Mouse - 3.5G Infrared Sensor 

RAZER Arctosa Silver USB Wired Standard Gaming Keyboard 

Comes out to about $1,009(with shipping).

My budget is 1,000, if you want to suggest a better build/monitor.
Are there any accessories/liquids that I should buy?
Anything missing in general?

Everyone on these forums have been a really big help in the last month, helping me get this together. I'm very excited to finally upgrade, hope I can do this quickly. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please do not bump your thread within 15 mins. You have to wait 8 hours without a response in the hardware section before bumping.

What are you looking to do with the computer? 

My suggestion is that you lower the monitor size or mouse/keyboard and get a new i5 3rd Gen Ivy processor. Also maybe think of upgrading the RAM to DDR3 1800 so you can overclock it.

Eveything else looks good to me.


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry about that. I'll be mostly gaming on the computer, maybe editing(but not much). 

The monitor is already pretty cheap, and I don't want to go any lower with the mouse/keyboard. I could perhaps go a bit higher than 1k, maybe max of 1100. In which case, would I be able to get that?

Links if it isn't too much of a bother, I wouldn't know how to find either of those. Also, I'm not very experienced at all with overclocking and I have a morbid fear of messing my computer up, so if it requires any skill to do so, don't bother suggesting it :\


Edit: I'm still open to changing my monitor of course, as long as it isn't small, non-widescreen or 5+ms. Preferably not a weird resolution either(since the games I play don't have support for everything.)


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

Alright, changed the build by the advice of a friend.

ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM 

COOLER MASTER Elite 335 Upgraded RC-335U-KKN1 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Samsung by Seagate Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ/ST500DM005 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 

EVGA 01G-P3-1556-KR GeForce GTX 550 Ti (Fermi) FPB 1GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card 

XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified ... 

Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM 

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBXL 

Intel Core i3-2120 Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz LGA 1155 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2000 BX80623I32120 

COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 RR-920-N520-GP 92mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Intel Core i7 compatible 

ASUS VH232H Glossy Black 23" 5ms Widescreen Full HD 1080p LCD Monitor w/Speakers & HDMI 


Any other suggestions?


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

You should really consider Masterchiefxx17's i5 upgrade suggestion. It's simply not worth getting a dual core this day and age (especially for gaming.) You can go for a 3rd gen 3550:

Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-3550 Ivy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2500 BX80637I53550

or stick with the solid 2nd gen 2500k:

Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000 BX80623I52500K


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You started a thread on the same subject here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/building-a-comp-or-not-643221.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Yep I agree with MasterCheif i7 ivybridge or atleast sandybridge not an i3.


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't really have a choice, that's $80 more and I was told my i3 wouldn't bottleneck the 550 anyways.

If it's going to help with gaming a LOT, then I can get the money, but if it isn't very very beneficial then I may have to pass.

Sorry @ Tyree, I was in the process of changing everything and I didn't want to spam that thread with updates.


If it is the case where the i5 will improve my build a lot... what should I downgrade? I'm considering monitor... as long as it's DVI, no widely-known problems, and a good res(like 1920x1080) then I'll be fine with it. Aesthetics are still a priority though(so no ugly ones if possible.)

Sorry for being so picky guys, but this really is the only place I can go.


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd do with refurbished parts as long as you think they're fine. Not experienced with them at all.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would be more than hesitant to use refurb parts in a new build. Most were sent back for a good reason.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

If budget is an issue, drop the $180 Z77 motherboard for something more economical and put the difference into an i5. For that matter, why not look at an AMD FX platform? For about the cost of an i5 cpu alone you can be into an FX-4100 processor and 970 chipset board


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

Suggestions for an alternate motherboard? I don't know how to find one that would still work with all of these parts...


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

Alright, switched my monitor and mobo

Acer S220HQLAbd Black 21.5" 5ms LED Backlight Widescreen LCD Monitor 
I'm not too sure about this monitor... seems like it would be low quality. Opinions?

BIOSTAR TZ77XE3 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS 

Pretty sure it's compatible, might not be.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would strongly suggest a Asus or Gigabyte Mobo for reliability and support.


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

How about this?

ASUS P8Z77-M PRO LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard 

Still compatible?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

So would Turbo Boost Technology 2.0 help me a lot? Or should I just go with Shotgn's suggestion? I'm very tempted to, since with his I'd have enough money as is. Not sure of that mobo's quality though.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Turbo Boost is a feature of the Intel processor itself.

Gigabyte boards are top quality.

The only real difference between the Gigabyte linked by Shotgn and the Asus in your post #15: The Asus has one more PCI-e x16 slot.


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

Awesome, then thanks Shotgn for $-40 for practically nothing. I'm not going to need two PCI-e x16 slots, and even if I did use two x16 on the Asus is would be 8x/8x or half-speed.

Any other advice? Random tools/accessories I may need, like Compound?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Update your list and we will go from there.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Actually, the Gigabyte has two PCI-e x16 slots (second slot is x4)
The Asus has three; second slot shares bandwidth with the first for x8/x8; the third slot is x4

FYI: the reduced bandwidth of an x8 or even x4 slot means little to overall performance in a multi gpu system unless those gpu's are very high end.

Also, there are high capacity SSD's now available which use the PCI-e 2.0 interface; most will use the x4.


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

COOLER MASTER Elite 335 ATX Mid Tower

Samsung by Seagate Spinpoint 500gb SATA 7200 RPM 3.0gb/s

ASUS DRW-24B1ST Black SATA 24x DVD Burner

EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti (Fermi) FPB 1GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16

XFX Core Edition 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Intel Core i5-3550 Ivy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W

COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 RR-920-N520-GP 92mm Sleeve CPU Cooler

Acer S220HQLAbd Black 21.5" 5ms LED Backlight Widescreen LCD Monitor 


Monitor was pretty much random. I was given advice to upgrade my GPU to a SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5, and my CPU to a Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 1155.

Is the extra $60 really worth it? I've currently got $990 so I'd have to wait a week or so to get the extra money + order it.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Go with Samsung for a monitor... by far the best from what I've read.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Samsung monitors are top quality and have great support but Acer are also very good in both those areas.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

If you're looking into selecting a better processor, 2nd-gen Sandy Bridges offer better cost/performance than the new Ivy Bridge CPUs. The i5-2500k is the flagship for high-end CPUs at the moment.

The i3-2120 is a perfectly capable mid-ranged gaming processor. It's a dual-core but comes with Hyperthreading, which allows it to run two threads per core instead of the usual one, so it can multitask like a quad-core. For gaming, that means your game will still get its own dedicated threads while Windows and Firefox will run on the other(s).


With the extra $$ saved from getting the Gigabyte board (a good idea), go ahead and pick a better video card. I'd recommend this one:
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE Ultra Durable VGA Series GV-R685OC-1GD Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

toothman said:


> If you're looking into selecting a better processor, 2nd-gen Sandy Bridges offer better cost/performance than the new Ivy Bridge CPUs. The i5-2500k is the flagship for high-end CPUs at the moment.
> 
> The i3-2120 is a perfectly capable mid-ranged gaming processor. It's a dual-core but comes with Hyperthreading, which allows it to run two threads per core instead of the usual one, so it can multitask like a quad-core. For gaming, that means your game will still get its own dedicated threads while Windows and Firefox will run on the other(s).
> 
> ...


Since I won't be buying this build today, I'm gonna go with the 6870, since I'd really only pick the 6850 above it because it has a promo going on ($15 less), but that promo ends today.

It's currently at 1,009 without that GPU added yet, and I'd say my budget is around 1050, so if any of you have suggestions, feel free.

Also, is the i5 3570k about the same as 2500k?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

It's about 7% better for 14% higher cost and doesn't overclock as well.

Ivy Bridge's improvements are really more for laptops than desktops. There's still no game in existence the 2500k is anywhere near insufficient for.


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

UPDATED Build.


COOLER MASTER Elite 335 ATX Mid Tower
Samsung by Seagate Spinpoint 500gb SATA 7200 RPM 3.0gb/s
ASUS DRW-24B1ST Black SATA 24x DVD Burner
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 
GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W
COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 RR-920-N520-GP 92mm Sleeve CPU Cooler
Acer S220HQLAbd Black 21.5" 5ms LED Backlight Widescreen LCD Monitor 


I can get a PSU for $65 or less. Currently I'm thinking of using the Rosewill CAPSTONE Series CAPSTONE-450 450W Continuous @ 50°C, 80 PLUS GOLD Certified but I'm not sure if it's sufficient. Suggestions? Nothing that's low quality or even partly known to malfunction, of course. Thanks a bunch. Will probably be ordering this tomorrow.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well firstly the power supply is the most important part of your pc and rosewill are one of the worst makes of power supplies you can get.

when it comes to computer components and especially the psu cheap = crap.

You need a 650w psu for your system and it should be a good make such as corsair, xfx or seasonic.


----------



## darfvayda (Apr 9, 2012)

A dual core is all you really need for gaming. If that's your sole/primary use for the computer, I would 2nd toothmans suggestion for i3-2130 The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Performance Test > CPU Scaling and Performance - TechSpot Reviews

and for 6850 GPU since it is the best value card, price/performance PassMark Videocard Value Chart - Performance / Price of Videocards

What are you going to do for speakers? I hope you're not relying on monitor speakers... 
Newegg.com - Logitech S-220 17 Watts 2.1 Multimedia Speaker System - Speakers

Also, I think you have too much money in keyboard and mouse. Another thing you should consider that a lot of people don't, is a 2nd monitor. I would cut that $120 kb/mouse down to a $20 kb/mouse and try and scrimp some more elsewhere to get a 2nd monitor, even before speakers(EDIT: just realized, the monitor you selected doesn't have built in speakers!). Dual monitors is really, really nice. It just takes some people a long time to get past the idea of using more than 1. If you watch, newegg often has the hanspree 21.5"s on sale for $110 shipped. I have 4 of them
Newegg.com - HANNspree By Hanns-G HF225DPB Black 21.5" 5ms Full HD WideScreen LCD Monitor w/Speakers 250 cd/m2 X-Contrast 30,000:1 (1000:1) just realized, the monitor you selected doesn't have built in speakers


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

darfvayda said:


> A dual core is all you really need for gaming. If that's your sole/primary use for the computer, I would 2nd toothmans suggestion for i3-2130 The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Performance Test > CPU Scaling and Performance - TechSpot Reviews
> 
> and for 6850 GPU since it is the best value card, price/performance PassMark Videocard Value Chart - Performance / Price of Videocards
> 
> ...


I've got Turtlebeaches.

The i5 3570k is going to be able to get OC'd to 4.5 GHz, that's definitely worth the price increase.

As I said, this is a gaming build, so obviously keyboard/mouse are going to be high quality; I won't go second-rate on anything that matters a lot in gaming. 

...It's a gaming build. I don't need something as luxurious as a 2nd monitor - it just isn't needed.

I may go with that HANNS-G though, thanks.


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> well firstly the power supply is the most important part of your pc and rosewill are one of the worst makes of power supplies you can get.
> 
> when it comes to computer components and especially the psu cheap = crap.
> 
> You need a 650w psu for your system and it should be a good make such as corsair, xfx or seasonic.


The wattage of this build is around 550w, not 650. I may be safe and get a 600w, but 650 is overdoing it.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

There is no such thing as overdoing it with the PSU. In fact, we recommend adding about 30% to your calculated wattage needs, then selecting a high quality PSU that meets or exceeds that number.

PSU quality affects the lifetime of your system more than any other component. With how expensive these builds are, there's little reason to avoid spending a measly extra $30 (or less) when the whole computer is at stake.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should always add 30% for ripple and component degredation.

A power supply only uses what it needs and cannot use more than what it needs unless you are underpowering your system and the psu over volts the equipment which causes the equipment to fail.


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

In regards to my budget.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As noted above, you need to be at 650W minimum with a good quality PSU for a 6870.
Spend the little extra now or spend a lot more later.


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> well firstly the power supply is the most important part of your pc and rosewill are one of the worst makes of power supplies you can get.
> 
> when it comes to computer components and especially the psu cheap = crap.
> 
> You need a 650w psu for your system and it should be a good make such as corsair, xfx or seasonic.


That's just wrong. Rosewill may be bad at making cases but their PSUs are good. Every Corsair I've seen has like 10-20% of it's comments saying DOA or dying out after 2 days-5 months.

Just because the 6870 recommends 650w doesn't mean I need that.
I know I should be careful, but keep the budget in mind. I shouldn't have any trouble at all if I get a decent brand(that isn't Corsair).


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> you should always add 30% for ripple and component degredation.
> 
> A power supply only uses what it needs and cannot use more than what it needs unless you are underpowering your system and the psu over volts the equipment which causes the equipment to fail.


That PSU is labeled by continuous, not peak like others.


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

It varies by the quality of the PSU, but my friend has that Rosewill and it peaks around 600w.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Rosewill PSUs are known to the shop owners among TSF to be unreliable. SeaSonic, XFX, and Corsair (TX, AX, and HX models) are what you should be looking for if you want a dependable PSU.

Keep in mind that some Corsair models, namely CX and GS, are not as good.

If your budget is going to be broken by an extra $30 or less on getting the right PSU, then you should extend the budget or cut something. The PSU is the last part of the budget you want to skimp on.


----------



## darfvayda (Apr 9, 2012)

Xerophos said:


> Rosewill may be bad at making cases but their PSUs are good. Every Corsair I've seen has like 10-20% of it's comments saying DOA or dying out after 2 days-5 months..


You have that backwards for the most part. Rosewill PSU's have generally been junk except for their new HIVE line, those are good, and Corsairs TX650V2 is only getting 4 eggs on newegg, having problems , where the V1 has over 1000 5 egg ratings. The V2 costs less than the V1 so it makes you wonder how they got the cost down, and if they aren't just relying on the Corsair TX name to carry the sales of lesser quality materials.

Also, I would not call 2 monitors luxury. All decent graphics cards come with 2 DVI out for a reason. Any upper end card is overkill for a single monitor 1920x1080 or less. It's great to be able to have a game fullscreen AND browser/chat/TV/vent/skype open in the other. Like if you're playing wow, you can read about/watch boss fights on youtube, spec talent trees, look at wow armory etc. without ever having to tab down. Like I said, a lot of people just can't get over the hump of the idea of having more than 1 monitor, but it really is extremely useful. The KB and mouse you have selected are what I would call luxury items. I'd recommend a more value oriented wireless set like 
Newegg.com - ENERMAX KM001W Black RF Wireless Keyboard and Mouse


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Dual monitors is all about personal preference. I think it's good but it depends on the kind of gamer you are. If you've got the game in Windowed mode so you can alt-tab back and forth with voice chat and a website with info about your game in the background, you'd love having a second monitor. If you're playing something like Skyrim or Battlefield and you're wholly immersed the game, single is fine.


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

darfvayda said:


> You have that backwards for the most part. Rosewill PSU's have generally been junk except for their new HIVE line, those are good, and Corsairs TX650V2 is only getting 4 eggs on newegg, having problems , where the V1 has over 1000 5 egg ratings. The V2 costs less than the V1 so it makes you wonder how they got the cost down, and if they aren't just relying on the Corsair TX name to carry the sales of lesser quality materials.
> 
> Also, I would not call 2 monitors luxury. All decent graphics cards come with 2 DVI out for a reason. Any upper end card is overkill for a single monitor 1920x1080 or less. It's great to be able to have a game fullscreen AND browser/chat/TV/vent/skype open in the other. Like if you're playing wow, you can read about/watch boss fights on youtube, spec talent trees, look at wow armory etc. without ever having to tab down. Like I said, a lot of people just can't get over the hump of the idea of having more than 1 monitor, but it really is extremely useful. The KB and mouse you have selected are what I would call luxury items. I'd recommend a more value oriented wireless set like
> Newegg.com - ENERMAX KM001W Black RF Wireless Keyboard and Mouse


That's only one model(that isn't even appropriate for my build/budget). Look at all of the other ones, and "4 eggs" may not even matter depending on how many reviews it has. Amount of ratings =/= how good it is. That Rosewill is decent because my friend has had it for a year 1/2 with a 550w gaming rig and it's worked well consistently, other parts have died, not the PSU.

Two monitors are most definitely a luxury, one 23" monitor is enough for gaming, and two monitors(assuming I use both for one tab/game) may even mess up my aim a little bit, considering there will be a gap right where my crosshair is. I don't play any games that would need me to double tab, plus some of them don't allow borderless windowed mode, so I wouldn't want to do that. Vent/Skype/Chat can all be done without looking at them, I have a TV literally right next to my comp, and I wouldn't need a browser open unless I wasn't actively playing the game(meaning I'd just tab out of it regardless.) Razer Deathadder isn't luxury at all, it's one of the best mouses I can get for what I'm doing(primarily FPSs), and the Sidewinder has amazing anti-ghost along with extensive macro ability(which I'll be using instead of in-game macros, such as the TF2 soldier rocketjump macro.)



This thread isn't about whether my rig is a gaming rig or my mouse/keyboard are a gaming mouse/keyboard. If you see anything that I have already chosen but could be improved upon, definitely feel free.


----------



## darfvayda (Apr 9, 2012)

I didn't mean to use both monitors as one image, like 2/3'rd of an eyefinity setup or something. I just meant as extended desktop. Most people don't realize how useful multiple monitors are until they've sat down and used it. If you're doing solely FPS and no general computing, you may want to look into a higher res single monitor with 2560x1440 or 2560x1600 resolution

Like this
Newegg.com - HP ZR2740w Black and Brushed Aluminum 27" 12 ms (GTG) IPS Panel Height & Pivot Adjustable Widescreen LED-Backlit LCD Monitor 380 cd/m2 1000:1

Takes up a huge chunk of your budget though, and not as useful as multiple 1920x1080's IMO, but would definitely give a better looking picture and make more use of your GPU. Just throwing ideas out there.

Why do you favor the 550ti over the 6850? They are about the same price.
GeForce GTX 550 Ti vs Radeon HD 6850 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

The HD 6850 is significantly better than the 550 Ti.

BTW you're going to love your Razer DeathAdder. I've been using one for over two years now.


----------



## Xerophos (Apr 30, 2012)

I got the 6870 btw, everything is in the updated build on the second page.

That monitor is way too much, but maybe in the future.


----------

